# New chinese slingmail



## Squid (10 mo ago)

Not sure how to describe this, I don't think the seller's description of "New Outdoor Hunting Shooting Slingshot Titanium Alloy High-power Slingshot Flat Leather Slingshot Adult Hunting Game Shooting" really does it justice! However the quality is amazing, better than the recent GZK I purchased for 3x the price. It's solid and heavy with well smoothed edges and fits my hand perfectly. The heavy resin grip has a "pommel" type bottom, so if you have large hands you might struggle to get all your fingers on the grip. The sight is a bit odd looking but easily changed. It seems that there's multiple colour options but my "light green" turned out to be very dark blue, as does other people's "light grey" so just be aware it might be a lucky dip. I certainly didn’t expect this level of quality for the price, so if you have smaller hands then this is well worth a go (link at the bottom of the pics, there might be other sellers out there but without a make or model it's hard to search).


































https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002630101762.html?spm=a2g0n.order_detail.0.0.529ef19cUP8qjy


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Super ergo


----------



## Squid (10 mo ago)

Fits like a glove!


----------

